# Brand suggestions?



## 3labs (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey guys,

I was wondering what dry dog food you would suggest for three large labs? They go through food so quickly that I'd rather not buy the expensive stuff but I also don't want to get them the Walmart brand. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I feed my lab Diamond Naturals and my border Collie was eating it to before I decided to do grain free for her. The adult chicken is 28.99 for 40 pounds.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Take a look at NutriSource Adult Chicken and Rice: Adult Dog Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food

It costs around $42-$44 for a 33 lb. bag and is made in Minnesota by a family-owned company that has its own manufacturing plant with a good track record. It has a good profile of 26% protein and 16% fat.

I think it's a very good value for a good quality food.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Take a look at NutriSource Adult Chicken and Rice: Adult Dog Chicken and Rice Formula Dog Food
> 
> It costs around $42-$44 for a 33 lb. bag and is made in Minnesota by a family-owned company that has its own manufacturing plant with a good track record. It has a good profile of 26% protein and 16% fat.
> 
> I think it's a very good value for a good quality food.


I was surprised when I saw Petmax Warehouse Outlet carried their brands here in Hamilton. Think I'll try them myself.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Taste of the Wild, if you'd like grainfree


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

DaViking said:


> I was surprised when I saw Petmax Warehouse Outlet carried their brands here in Hamilton. Think I'll try them myself.


I knew that NutriSource had done a lot in expanding their U.S. distribution in the last year, but I didn't realize they had a presence in Canada at all. That's great. I hope it works for you if you try it.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I gave the Nutrisource grain free lamb a try....it made my dog throw up on a fairly regular basis and he's normally got a pretty solid stomach. 

Not saying it's a bad food, just wanted to share my experience. My female had no issues with it. Both seemed to like the flavor....


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Keep in mind that the "better" the food, the denser it is and less you will need to feed.. ie, usually less than half of Orijen than Kibbles n bits, and you generally save on vet bills, too. Better food equals a healthier dog.

Kirkland is a decent grain inclusive, if you want to go grain free, Taste of the Wild, EVO are the cheaper ones here.. Champion products are more expensive but worth it imo.

No matter what brand you choose it's important to add fresh proteins to the meal.. canned or lightly cooked fish, chicken, beef etc.. boosts the protein and fat percentages which is great.. and adds some high quality unprocessed protein. Raw bones are very important for cleaning teeth, too!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

DDBsR4Me said:


> I gave the Nutrisource grain free lamb a try....it made my dog throw up on a fairly regular basis and he's normally got a pretty solid stomach.
> 
> Not saying it's a bad food, just wanted to share my experience. My female had no issues with it. Both seemed to like the flavor....


He might have an intolerance to one of the ingredients. Maybe something in there that changed the pH balance too much.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

It depends how much you're willing to spend, grain free foods tend to be pricier. Couple less expensive ones are probably earthborn primitive and nutri-source grain free. 

If you want something within $35 for 35 lbs, few suggestions:

1) Nutri-source
2) Canidae
3)Healthwise
4) Whole Earth Farms
5) Diamond Naturals
6)4Health (sold through tractor supply)
7) Harmony Farm
8) Premium Edge


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> You are aware Champion sold out right? New CEO is a chemical company executive.


Did they get sold to Pet Value in the end? I saw some rumor but never followed the story or looked into it further. Funny that u registered here under the nick WasChampionFan, what is the reason for that? btw, ex chemical execs are ppl too


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

DaViking said:


> He might have an intolerance to one of the ingredients. Maybe something in there that changed the pH balance too much.


That's possible, but I don't know..I wish I did though. Maybe I was feeding him too much of it. He had no diarrhea or anything, and wasn't vomiting up the whole meal, just a small amount.

I let my female finish out that bag and switched him back to TOTW. Now I just have him and he's on Infinia Bison (which is mostly lamb based), but I am considering a switch to Acana Grasslands.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

WasChampionFan said:


> No, a buy-out group called Bedford Capital. Yes, chemical executives are people too but I won't use a food unless the company is controlled by someone with the proper expertise. Someone that has run glue, propane and fertilizer businesses is not my ideal CEO.
> 
> I used it for a short while because I couldn't get a food that I had used for years and wound up throwing the last bag away.
> 
> Luckily my food was available again. Never will change again.


Ok, Bedford Capital: Investment Situations

When I see nicks like yours there is usually an agenda somewhere. Glad you where able to buy your old food again.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I used it for a short while because I couldn't get a food that I had used for years and wound up throwing the last bag away.


thats silly, why not donate it to the shelter?

I currently feed Acana and have not seen any issues at all. I dont buy into the whole paranoia unless they give me a reason not to trust them, like the whole Natura/P&G fiasco. 
We sell a lot of Orijen/Acana at our store and nobody has complained yet, in fact its the most popular food in our store, we have a hard time keeping it in stock.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> No, a buy-out group called Bedford Capital. Yes, chemical executives are people too but I won't use a food unless the company is controlled by someone with the proper expertise. Someone that has run glue, propane and fertilizer businesses is not my ideal CEO.
> .


So what does this mean for their food? 

I was thinking about trying the Acana Grasslands formula.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

WasChampionFan said:


> No, a buy-out group called Bedford Capital. Yes, chemical executives are people too but I won't use a food unless the company is controlled by someone with the proper expertise. Someone that has run glue, propane and fertilizer businesses is not my ideal CEO.
> .


So what does this mean for their food? 

I was thinking about trying the Acana Grasslands formula.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I like Taste of the Wild and also Kirklands Grain fre from Costco looks decent especially for the price. Wellness, blue buffalo wilderness are good too.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The son of the original owner of Champion Petfoods continues to hold a major position within the company. I believe that Bedford Capital and the original Muhlenfeld family have formed some type of limited partnership. Bedford Capital: Investment Situations

News Article - Office of Advancement and Alumni Affairs - University of Alberta


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Our boys are on half kibble and half raw. Right now they're on Go! grain free. We feed several brands, Taste of the Wild, Acana/Orijen, OvenBaked and Go! Ranger out of all the flavours and brands deffinately loves the Go! better then anything. He's a picky eater (a Lab being a picky eater oh yes you read that right). I'm a fan of it, all of them seem to have amazing coats and stool when they're on it and all enjoy it. I opted for grain free as I don't believe in giving dogs grains in the first place, plus it gives Ranger and Woof horrible ear infections and Boone eye goobies. I also found grain inclusive foods dried their coats/skin out and their stools were way too large and common for my liking.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a Boone too, he's the pbgv in my picture.


----------



## 3labs (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys! I think I will try Taste of the Wild first and see how they react. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

I feed my 2 labs Taste of the Wild...they do amazing on it!!
And I only pay $36 for a 30 lb bag here in MA.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Really Gina! That is a good price. It is 42 here or a few dollars higher.


----------

